# Blackfin Tuna @ 'The Edge' ???



## REEL STAMAS (Jan 27, 2008)

Ok, guys... I've caught the occasional BlFT trolling for Kings or Wahoo, but never really targeted them. I've heard that the BlFT bite @ 'The Edge' off the FL. Panhandle (I live in Panama City Beach) is really good in the fall. Can you guys that target BlFT help me by telling me the best time(s) of year, the best water T*(s) & depth(s) & the best techniques for success w/ BlFT ??? Thanks again...:thumbsup:


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Use the search button. I would help you but I'm using my phone to type this, it just takes to long.

Short answers.... Now , chunk and chum, freelines hope the waves and wind is not out of south.


----------



## younghooker (Oct 7, 2007)

on the 29 fathom edge... ledges near the Alaska ( 2935.90 x 8614.10 ) out of PC.. wahoo also... chunk chum they'll be mixed in with bonitos.. troll cedar plugs.. small ilanders, tuna tango @ Half Hitch.. they love pinfish.. flouro leaders.. find a shrimp boat... good in fall.. spring too.. we' caught 'em off Navarre.. cobia fishing pulling a small spoon for Spanish.. bleed 'em for best eating


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Can't say we've targeted them but, I caught one last week at the edge running under the 4 to 5 pound Bonito's.


----------

